# Hang during boot emachine t3504



## piercedfreak (Mar 20, 2013)

I have an old emachine T3504 that I wish to use for a server, and when I try to boot the 9.1 DVD it gets to:


```
unknown: Lazy allocation of 0x1000 bytes rid 0x10 type 3 at 0x80000000
found-> vendor=0x1002, dev=0x4374, revid=0x80
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=2
        class=0c-03-20, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0018, statreg=0x02b0, cachelnsz=16 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=11
        powerspec 2 supports D0 D1 D2 D3 current D0
        MSI supports 1 message
        map[10]" type Memory, range 32, base 0x80100000, size 12, enabled
ehci early: SMM active, request owner change
```

I have tried with ACPI disabled, and get:


```
ohci early: SMM active, request owner change
ohci early: SMM does not respond, resetting
found-> vender=0x1002, dev=04375, revid=0x80
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=19, func=1
        class=0c-03-10, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0000, statreg=0x02b0, cachelnsz=16 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=11
        MSI supports 1 message
        map[10]: type Memory, range 32, base 0, size 12, memory disabled
unknown: Lazy allocation of 0x1000 bytes rid 0x10 type 3 at 0x80000000
ohci early: SMM active, request owner change
```

I disabled the onboard NIC in the BIOS, as well as onboard sound; same results with all combinations. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## piercedfreak (Mar 21, 2013)

I went through the BIOS today, since I had more time, and disabled things one by one, until it worked. It was the USB. 

I would have just edited the first post and changed to 'solved' with explanation, but could not find the 'edit' button.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2013)

OHCI and EHCI are USB things, although not widely recognized by those names.

How to mark a thread solved.


----------

